# Wonder Drug



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2017)

I was having pain in my legs, knees, neck, back and hips.  I found that being in pain made me kind of cranky.  Asked my doctor for something for pain.  He prescribed Prednisone.  It took away all my aches and pains.  Now that's a wonder drug to me.  He said he would only give it to me for a one time usage and that's fine with me as long as it worked!  I am feeling so good now!

Has anyone else had relief from it?


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I was having pain in my legs, knees, neck, back and hips.  I found that being in pain made me kind of cranky.  Asked my doctor for something for pain.  He prescribed Prednisone.  It took away all my aches and pains.  Now that's a wonder drug to me.  He said he would only give it to me for a one time usage and that's fine with me as long as it worked!  I am feeling so good now!
> 
> Has anyone else had relief from it?



I've never used it, but my father did.  He had extremely severe arthritis, and it helped a little.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I've never used it, but my father did.  He had extremely severe arthritis, and it helped a little.


Glad it helped him some.  I have had xrays and I have arthritis, too.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Glad it helped him some.  I believe I have arthritis, too.



It probably would have helped more if he hadn't waited til he was elderly to start taking it.  
Also, as it's a steroid, the dr gave him something else so it wouldn't cause stomach problems.  At the moment, though, I can't recall what it was.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 8, 2017)

I take it as needed but I am scared of it after doing some research.  When my hand hurts too bad I will take a round of it for the inflammation and it helps but I try not to take the 20 a month he prescribed.  I will take it for 10 days and try not to do it again until the next month.


----------



## deesierra (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruthanne, have you ever been evaluated for fibromyalgia? 

I have never taken prednisone myself, but have known people who have, and I know it can cause stomach problems, a huge increase in appetite, weight gain, immune system problems, and depression. It's good that it brought you some temporary relief, but as with all medications, sometimes the cure is worse than the problem. I hope that you can find a less problematic long term solution to your pain.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes Ruthanne I have taken it and it did work wonders for my knees. They call it the drug from hell because of all the side affects. The main one I had was stomach problems. The hubby took it and gained a huge amount of weight. I guess short term use would be fine. My sister in law got relief from back pain for almost a full year after taking one a round of it. I hope you get long term relief also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2017)

I've only used it in the past for my dogs, when they were very ill or had a spinal disc injury.  It is a steriod and not intended for long term use, but it is very effective lowering inflammation and the pain that goes along with it.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 8, 2017)

Like any Drug, there are side effects.  Before getting too attached to Any drug, a person is well advised to do some research.

https://www.drugs.com/prednisone.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2017)

deesierra said:


> Ruthanne, have you ever been evaluated for fibromyalgia?
> 
> I have never taken prednisone myself, but have known people who have, and I know it can cause stomach problems, a huge increase in appetite, weight gain, immune system problems, and depression. It's good that it brought you some temporary relief, but as with all medications, sometimes the cure is worse than the problem. I hope that you can find a less problematic long term solution to your pain.


It hasn't caused me any side effects and I am very grateful for it.  It was only prescribed as a one time med.  I don't need anything else now; all my pain is gone.  I have no stomach problems from it, too.  Side effects don't effect all people.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've only used it in the past for my dogs, when they were very ill or had a spinal disc injury.  It is a steriod and not intended for long term use, but it is very effective lowering inflammation and the pain that goes along with it.


Yes, I know it's a steroid and not intended for long time use.  It helped me immensely and I have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Yes Ruthanne I have taken it and it did work wonders for my knees. They call it the drug from hell because of all the side affects. The main one I had was stomach problems. The hubby took it and gained a huge amount of weight. I guess short term use would be fine. My sister in law got relief from back pain for almost a full year after taking one a round of it. I hope you get long term relief also.


I have had steroids before and they have lasted for years of being pain free.  I have no complaints about them because they have done me so much good and no side effects.  I still think it's a Wonder Drug.  My knees being pain free feels so great now.  They were making me miserable.  So maybe you can understand why I am happy with it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2017)

deesierra said:


> Ruthanne, have you ever been evaluated for fibromyalgia?
> 
> I have never taken prednisone myself, but have known people who have, and I know it can cause stomach problems, a huge increase in appetite, weight gain, immune system problems, and depression. It's good that it brought you some temporary relief, but as with all medications, sometimes the cure is worse than the problem. I hope that you can find a less problematic long term solution to your pain.


I have arthritis in many places but don't think I also have fibro.  I can ask to be evaluated for it, too.  I have had steroid shots in my back before, too, and they never caused me any problems so I have a solution.  It lasts a long time for pain so it IS long term.  Not everyone hates it and thinks it's bad for you.


----------



## 911 (Nov 9, 2017)

Prednisone is a steroid. It should be used as your doctor prescribed. There are dangerous long term effects if continued use.


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2017)

The only time I was on Prednisone was for severe itching of the palms of my hands and the soles of my feet as a result of an allergic reaction to another drug.  It works for a number of conditions.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)

911 said:


> Prednisone is a steroid. It should be used as your doctor prescribed. There are dangerous long term effects if continued use.


Yes.  There are people on it long term, though, I  may add.  Those who have had transplants.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)

jujube said:


> The only time I was on Prednisone was for severe itching of the palms of my hands and the soles of my feet as a result of an allergic reaction to another drug.  It works for a number of conditions.


Yes, it helps for many things.  My brother was given huge doses of steroids when he was first diagnosed with MS and it helped immensely.  They took him off that and he is on something else now.


----------

